

Warren Buffet is now the world's richest man - noor420
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/20081010/tc_nm/us_buffett_forbes

======
jm4
Headline is incorrect. The article says Warren Buffet is the richest
_American_ - not the richest man in the world. Second, a post like this has
little to nothing to do with Hacker News.

